# How often should I feed my sling?



## wiseman (Jun 5, 2008)

just recently got my first invert!! b.bohmei sling and so far ive feed it a crix leg and a small pre-killed one since tuesday. I froze the crickets that i recently bought, is it ok to freeze crix then thaw them out to feed him?  I think ill just buy a few and try to keep them alive with some fresh veggies or something.

so for my question how often do you guys feed your slings? and with legs or full sized small crix ? thanks in advance!


++ EDIT ++ 

and a general question on slings, my slings abdomen is much darker than the rest of his body.  Molt soon or is that how they look young ?


----------



## unitard311 (Jun 5, 2008)

wiseman said:


> just recently got my first invert!! b.bohmei sling and so far ive feed it a crix leg and a small pre-killed one since tuesday. I froze the crickets that i recently bought, is it ok to freeze crix then thaw them out to feed him?  I think ill just buy a few and try to keep them alive with some fresh veggies or something.
> 
> so for my question how often do you guys feed your slings? and with legs or full sized small crix ? thanks in advance!


slings/T's like live prey. Keep some pinhead crickets on hand or flightless fruit flies. As the sling gets bigger, get bigger crickets and feed the crickets cricket feed or fresh veggies. Your T will thank you.

Edit-- I feed mine one to two times a week, and after a molt I wait a little over a week to feed again.


----------



## wiseman (Jun 5, 2008)

ok thanks, i think my sling has gotten situated already.  Now during the daytime he hangs out in the middle of his container instead of hiding


----------



## Shogun (Jun 5, 2008)

Any sling i've seen will take pre-killed prey.
I buy a large amount and freeze them, for the slings too smal for dubia.

How often to feed them? That depends on your philosiphy I guess...I feed mine quite alot. Others will tell you not to feed more than 1-2 tiny crickets a week.

More food, faster growth, but supposedly shorter life span...


If your sling has a dark spot on his abdomen, that is most likely just the urticating hairs. If its the entire abdoman, and its darker then it was before..then a molt is coming.


----------



## jeff1962 (Jun 5, 2008)

When my slings are small I just pull the leg off a large cricket when I am feeding the rest of my hoard. I do this until they get big enough to eat small live criks.


----------



## Remigius (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi!

It's probably an upcoming molt. 

About slings - I feed mine every 2-3 days. It depends on a specie. Smithi will not eat that often, and likes its food prekilled (he's a chicken ). Other ts (N. color, C. fasciatum and B. vagans) will prefer live pray, and eat every 2-3 days to the point, where they're full.


----------

